# Riding has always been a part of our life and still is.



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

We've ridden mountain bikes since the first year of our marriage 33 years ago. We taught both our kids to ride in the mountains. Neither of them are interested anymore... Oh well. We tried. But we still ride, and plan our vacations to involve at least some sort of riding. We both rode motorcycles when we were young, so there was a foundation of skill to our love for it. 
Mammoth Mountain 1994









Santa Cruz Flow Trail 2022









Great times!


----------



## SabbathU71 (Dec 24, 2004)

My wife and I met late in life, but she joins me in my life long passion. She’s not as dedicated as I but I love leisurely rides with her almost as much as I love epic and difficult techy rides.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh my!

I was resposible for altering the sign at Mountainback At Mammoth to read Mountainbike at Mammoth back in the late 80's. A friend had a condo at Seasons Four. Some damn good times happened during the Mammoth Mountain Kamikaze race week. Giovanni's pizza, home of the 36" pie! Was like Thanksgiving with the pizza coma installed and finely tuned!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I was a cyclist when I met my wife, riding my mtb all over Tokyo. Like most, she had a "shopping bike" but she wasn't really into riding. When we moved to the US, I left my bike in Japan, bought a new one, rode it a couple of times and hung it up on the wall. Six years and two kids later, I took it off the wall and I've been riding ever since.

I tried to get my son into mountain biking but it just didn't suit him. I didn't dare take my daughter out as she was a classical pianist and I feared she would fall and injure a hand or finger. But both kids enjoyed road biking with me, mostly on greenways. My daughter is now in grad school in Manhattan and loves to rent a bike and ride, does it a lot. She's home for a visit and we went for a greenway ride this morning!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Way to go, Chaz!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was a road cyclist when I met my mtn bike riding husband in 2007. We went mountain biking on our first date. It was the first time I ever rode on a trail... and it was a steep learning curve for me. I fell several times and was bruised and sore afterwards. However, I was determined to learn. As we continued to see each other, I kept riding. Over time my technical and riding skills improved and I eventually learned downhilling. We got married in 2010 and have been riding and discovering new challenging activities ever since.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

My wife and I both grew up with a bit of dirt biking in our background. We rented mtbs on a whim in 1988 and immediately readjusted our budget to buy a pair, as well as a good insurance policy for her -- dentist/violinist/pianist so hands matter!

We've never looked back. Semi-retired now, and next spring's "mud season" trip is already booked to AR!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I bet Mrs. kosmo could out ride many of the peeps that made "dentist bike" comments on this bloody forum! 

And look at that devious grin!!


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

I’ve been biking since the late 80’s. Mountain biking didn’t interest my daughter until lately. I bought her a trail worthy demo and she discovered she really likes biking. We went on a bike specific trip to Gooseberry and she had a great time. She can beat me on the smooth ups. She will surpass me in all areas. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I met my wife for the first time while on a road bike ride in the Berkeley hills, 39 years ago, back when we were in grad school. Now married for 37 years, we cycle together weekly (or ski together in the winter). We raised both of our children to be cyclists (and skiers) and they remain so to this day. I took the accompanying photo of my wife yesterday during a 30 mile gravel grind (those are bison in the background). As a condition of marriage she insisted on “no tandems”, but relented when we had kids (she refused to stoke for me). But bicycles built for one…the more the merrier!


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Momma's got your number, Ptor!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice stories shared! My wife and kids always were my cheering squad at the local mtb series when the kids were little, but none of them got as passionate about it as me. Not for trying, mind you.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

My wife has successfully crashed at China Camp, Northstar, and Mammoth. We have decided, biking is dangerous for her. Fortunately there is my son.


----------

